
Code Style: A Key Ingredient to Developer Bliss - radialdevgroup
https://medium.com/@radialdevgroup/code-style-a-key-ingredient-to-developer-bliss-44e2d4c8e170
======
thermodynthrway
Where I work we have agressive linters and auto-format-on-build in every
project. I'll never ever go back. God knows how many bugs the linters have
caught, maybe half. And no whitespace diffs because formatters.

I don't know how so many places I worked before used neither. Now it just
seems reckless

